# Applewood Sticks



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone give their furries apple wood sticks?

I bought some on eBay - NATURAL APPLE WOOD CHEW STICKS (small) on eBay (end time 02-Feb-11 00:03:32 GMT)

Gave one to Luna my Syrian and she loves it! She's had a right old chew. I should have got the extra small ones I think as the small ones are quite big. I'll definately be buying some more when these ones get eaten though :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have 15 apple and pear trees in my garden, and all the small furries get branches off them  they really enjoy them.


----------

